# new and an important question for the group



## fotobob (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi everyone.  Looking forward being a part this community. My wife and I are about to travel across the country using the southern route after we ship our processions back east. Here is my most important question. We have a 2001 Toyota Tacoma (20 years old) and are getting a 17 foot travels trailer. We can tow 5100 lbs. I am subtracting 600 lbs. for weight of things in the trailer. The trailers we are looking at are 3500 lbs. approx. Here is the kicker. Out Tacoma (nickname Trooper) has 390,000 miles on it. It purrs like a kitten and we have done a fabulous job of maintaining it ( oil changes, service etc. ). What concerns should we have about this situation. I am planning of having a major service on it before we leave. All hoses replaced, all fluids changed, maybe replace the back struts, full tune up. What others things should we be on the lookout for. Thanks in advance. Robert


----------



## dwcoffey (Aug 18, 2021)

With adequate service as you mentioned, making sure tires are in good shape etc, I'd think you will be in as good a shape as possible to start out oon your trip.  You are not towing a heavy trailer, and it is well below your towable weight.  I'd go for it.


----------

